# Public service announcement



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Now that I have your attention....

In fishing this past weekend I was amazed at how many people I saw pounding the gravel without any fish in front of them. And then wonder what's wrong with fishery. People need to stop looking at a calendar and start looking at water temps. The manistee strain is not going to be actively spawning in 36 degree water.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just laugh and am happy they wont be taking up any Spots I want to fish. We were hitting fish in a tailout and a guy watched us catch several fish in the tail out. He then walks to the rapids just below the hole and is pounding 6" deep water that you can clearly see, holds no fish. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree let them do there thing.....its hilarious when the water is clear and they can see there is no fish yet still fish the crap out of the water. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I almost prefer the guy's you'll see in two weeks pounding the holes not catching anything but suckers wondering where all the fish are when they're all up on beds.Those guy's who don't wear polarized glasses and tell you I haven't seen any thing all day!Really?there's two right there,and two more down there and three behind them......are you sure you can see?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> I almost prefer the guy's you'll see in two weeks pounding the holes not catching anything but suckers wondering where all the fish are when they're all up on beds.Those guy's who don't wear polarized glasses and tell you I haven't seen any thing all day!Really?there's two right there,and two more down there and three behind them......are you sure you can see?


I second that!!


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing brings a smile on my face when I see nothing but fly fishermen on the gravel. No need to rush to my favorite spots and no worries about somebody trying to muscle me out of a spot. I'll catch droppies all day long..........

Fishing redds in my opinion is the lowest form of fishing, it's a shade under intentional snagging.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

master of steel said:


> Nothing brings a smile on my face when I see nothing but fly fishermen on the gravel. No need to rush to my favorite spots and no worries about somebody trying to muscle me out of a spot. I'll catch droppies all day long..........
> 
> Fishing redds in my opinion is the lowest form of fishing, it's a shade under intentional snagging.


LOL! I bet you dropped even lower to the degenerates standard by chunking live bait, playdoah or eggs ! Der dumdum!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey its a catch and kill fishery what do you expect people have to eat!


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> LOL! I bet you dropped even lower to the degenerates standard by chunking live bait, playdoah or eggs ! Der dumdum!


Learn to spell before you decide to criticize me. BTW, I mostly use a fly rod. Have fun on the gravel snoop dog!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Play nice guys!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, I was on the V the other day and there were 10 guys shoulder to shoulder pounding the gravel, I briefly looked down with my glasses, and there were no fish. They were using ultra-lite crappie rods with a giant split shot with a egg pattern fly on the end. All 10 of them.....Directly down stream was a 6' hole past the tail-out, caught 4 in 4 casts, they didn't like that too much. I however, thought it was hilarious.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

master of steel said:


> Learn to spell before you decide to criticize me. BTW, I mostly use a fly rod. Have fun on the gravel snoop dog!!


If Fly fish dog is snoop doggy dog well now that makes me Dr dre !! you just dont mess with a fellow redds fisherman... low standards or innocent bystandards... master of steel c'mon man!!!!!! you know why I catch em ..?
CAUSE IM A DOCTOR .... PEACE!!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

master of steel said:


> Learn to spell before you decide to criticize me. BTW, I mostly use a fly rod. Have fun on the gravel snoop dog!!


Well looks like your mother had you behind the barn FITM!! I am making funb of a stupid ASSED IDIOT like you!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

master of steel said:


> Learn to spell before you decide to criticize me. BTW, I mostly use a fly rod. Have fun on the gravel snoop dog!!


You dont have the mentality to be fly fisherman if you only critisize others. So WTF is problem? Oh yea your MOMMA!! Thats right!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe they were new at fishing steelies? maybe they didn't know where fish hold at certain times and just go and try to fish the whole river. who knows. who cares? This always comes up every year.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

To each their own!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Some guys haven't learned where the fish are yet, heaven knows I've been there. Many haven't learned to see them either, it isn't always that easy. Especially without polaeized lenses, which not everyone can afford.


----------



## D42ON (Nov 21, 2010)

I been out a lot this season and new the odds of me catching one wasn't good but I like to get out of the house now and then and what better way
then trying to catch a steelhead. I have learned a lot from going out and not catching anything all day plus I found a few spots right by my house and I know how to rig my gear up now. Your cracking on people fly fishing I don't understand why? I was at Rocky River Doc lastnight @ 9pm and caught some on a glow in the dark spoon right off the boat doc I couldn't believe it and I got that technique from the guys on this site. Not everybody bobber fishes.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am by no means a steelhead pro, but after 3 years of freezing in icy water learning all that I could despite outrageous frustration, I am much better. In those first two years of me learning aboiut steelhead habits, had someone made fun of me for fishing where I was or putting me down for what I was doing, It would have added to my frustration and I'd have thought about just giving up. Learning steelhead is maybe the most frustrating thing ever, freezing all day with nothing to show for it. It took me two years to finally catch a steelhead. I couldn't have done it without NICE people on the river willing to take two minutes out of their freakin day to talk with me...you don't even have to stop fishing to give someone a pointer. Thanks a million to all the nice guys on this forum willing to help the new guy.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I love it! 
Here's how it works - a NOOB caught some fish on the gravel there when the water was higher. He goes back to his _hot spot_ a week later when the water drops and fishes in 6" of gin clear water! I saw a guy drifting a jig-n-boober set at about 4 feet deep in 6-12" of water in Big Creek one time.

It's all good! Ya gotta learn somehow. . . .. I guess.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Master of Steel - why you gotta bring up this whole redd fishing thing! You know it's a volatile subject and it's just gonna cause trouble. I guess with only 44 posts under your belt you'll learn.
As long as you're not lining or snagging fish it's all good with me.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Master of Steel - why you gotta bring up this whole redd fishing thing! You know it's a volatile subject and it's just gonna cause trouble. I guess with only 44 posts under your belt you'll learn.
> As long as you're not lining or snagging fish it's all good with me.


+1!!! I don't like fishing redds, I find it boring, but I don't care who does as long as I don't see snagging. I have a friend who is just getting into steelies with the flyrod and I encourage him to try it. Besides it makes more room for me in the holes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw two guys on a little trib literally *chase* two poor steelies up the creek casting Lil Cleos at them the whole time.
One guy finally hooks into one, probably snagged him, throws it on a stringer and they left.

Made redd fishing look very civilized . .. .. .


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

We dont mind you guys talking and stating what you think is or isnt right on redd fishing. But leave the name calling, personal attacks and mothers out of the site forums. As you can see, some are not with us any more for awhile!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

When the forums get to the point of calling out the mothers, I know the fish are in and it's time to head out.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ya know, I'd rather see people fish the redds for stocked, non-reproducing fish than see people pulling spawning bass off their nest.

Discuss.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I am in total agreement with KSUFLASH... time to hit em hard....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

central basin VS orvis fly guys knife fight!!!!!!!!! Fisrt dirty look I ever got was from a central basin guy while fly fishing a super fast chute,got another an hour later from an orvis guy when he saw me take off my yarn fly and drop a spawn sac on.Who cares who fishes where for what, as long as you don't profess to know the best and have a little etiquette it's all good.Just know if I see you doing something a liitle crazy to me I'm gonna laugh to myself but I have seen a steelhead hooked and landed on a snoopy rod so maybe I should shut up!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

To me fishing lately is like religion or politics. if you don't agree with anothers point of view then you go and tear that person apart and try and judge them and stuff. I always heard not to talk politics or religion because it causes a fight and believe me thats a true saying! Maybe we should add fishing to that saying. lol. I on the other hand fish all depths of water with all kinds of flies and I target fish of all kinds but I won't lie. I have even fished a few redds before and u can actually do it without lining or snagging fish if you know what your doing with a fly rod and can cast decent. I have actually had males chase after clouser minnows on the swing a good 3-5 ft and literally destroy the things. its insane to watch! I am not one to judge others on how they fish tho. I say go out and fish and have a good time and just worry about yourself as long as noones breaking any rules then who gives a crap?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> To me fishing lately is like religion or politics. if you don't agree with anothers point of view then you go and tear that person apart and try and judge them and stuff. I always heard not to talk politics or religion because it causes a fight and believe me thats a true saying! Maybe we should add fishing to that saying. lol. I on the other hand fish all depths of water with all kinds of flies and I target fish of all kinds but I won't lie. I have even fished a few redds before and u can actually do it without lining or snagging fish if you know what your doing with a fly rod and can cast decent. I have actually had males chase after clouser minnows on the swing a good 3-5 ft and literally destroy the things. its insane to watch! I am not one to judge others on how they fish tho. I say go out and fish and have a good time and just worry about yourself as long as noones breaking any rules then who gives a crap?


Exactly the wise words this thread needed!!!! I couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Fish! RIGHT ON!!!!!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

fishaholic69 said:


> to me fishing lately is like religion or politics. If you don't agree with anothers point of view then you go and tear that person apart and try and judge them and stuff. I always heard not to talk politics or religion because it causes a fight and believe me thats a true saying! Maybe we should add fishing to that saying. Lol. I on the other hand fish all depths of water with all kinds of flies and i target fish of all kinds but i won't lie. I have even fished a few redds before and u can actually do it without lining or snagging fish if you know what your doing with a fly rod and can cast decent. I have actually had males chase after clouser minnows on the swing a good 3-5 ft and literally destroy the things. Its insane to watch! I am not one to judge others on how they fish tho. I say go out and fish and have a good time and just worry about yourself as long as noones breaking any rules then who gives a crap?


word........................


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow....i feel ya on that...i was so disgusted last spring witnessing that...1-800-POACHER!.......that said who cares what anybody thinks...fish the way you like to fish!


creekcrawler said:


> Ya know, I'd rather see people fish the redds for stocked, non-reproducing fish than see people pulling spawning bass off their nest.
> 
> Discuss.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

at the same rate is it ethical to fish blugill off the beds?Crappie in the trees while spawning?How about all the walleye anglers hitting Berlin right now?Those fish are self sustaining and being fished while spawning!Where do you start where do you stop?All fish are vulnerable while spawning,why is it steelhead fishing the reds is so much more looked down upon?Every one fishing the rivers is fishing a spawning fish thats what they are there to do!You can't profess to only catch dropbacks,thats impossible,it turns into a battle of my own ethics vs yours and that will go on forever!It's a put and take fishery you have to come to grips with that at some level to even be out there without loosing your mind!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> at the same rate is it ethical to fish blugill off the beds?Crappie in the trees while spawning?How about all the walleye anglers hitting Berlin right now?Those fish are self sustaining and being fished while spawning!Where do you start where do you stop?All fish are vulnerable while spawning,why is it steelhead fishing the reds is so much more looked down upon?Every one fishing the rivers is fishing a spawning fish thats what they are there to do!You can't profess to only catch dropbacks,thats impossible,it turns into a battle of my own ethics vs yours and that will go on forever!It's a put and take fishery you have to come to grips with that at some level to even be out there without loosing your mind!


Exactly, we won't all agree on this topic. We do have to admit that steelheading in the river is targeting fish in a spawning cycle. If you don't want to target steelhead in a spawning cycle, you have to fish for them in the lake.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

westbranchbob said:


> at the same rate is it ethical to fish blugill off the beds?Crappie in the trees while spawning?How about all the walleye anglers hitting Berlin right now?Those fish are self sustaining and being fished while spawning!Where do you start where do you stop?All fish are vulnerable while spawning,why is it steelhead fishing the reds is so much more looked down upon?Every one fishing the rivers is fishing a spawning fish thats what they are there to do!You can't profess to only catch dropbacks,thats impossible,it turns into a battle of my own ethics vs yours and that will go on forever!It's a put and take fishery you have to come to grips with that at some level to even be out there without loosing your mind!


OK lets look at the numbers how many gills, crappies, smallies are there compared to our pellethead trout? Would you say there are more of the rough fish than pelletheads? Do they stock Gills, Crappies, and Smallies? Its a put and take fishery kill them all boys! I choose to not fish for them tank trout in the spring! Walleyes o yea the Maumee is a joke!


----------

